# Lol, Music Parody



## outgum (Dec 16, 2009)

MAY CONTAIN LANGUAGE YOU BELIEVE TO BE OFFENSIVE!




Discuss


----------



## updowners (Dec 16, 2009)

It mixes up Korean stuff with Japanese stuff >_>


----------



## outgum (Dec 16, 2009)

Sigh* thats not the point, the point is i loled

EDIT: Nvm what i said, i take it back XD i DID say discuss


----------



## updowners (Dec 16, 2009)

.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 16, 2009)

Would be funny but that they can't even tell the difference between Korean and Japanese stuff just makes it racist on too many levels.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 16, 2009)

Even though they confused Japanese and Korean, I lol'd


----------



## OSW (Dec 16, 2009)

Old, but when I saw it i lol'd pretty hard.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 23, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 23, 2009)

HAHAHAHAA! I liked that.....hahahaha!!


----------



## bazamuffin (Dec 23, 2009)

That is claaaaasssic!


----------

